
Show HN: Dialogue – Write a movie the same way you text - ajrahim
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dialogue-screenplay-writer/id1282896057?mt=8
======
qnsi
Why would I use smartphone for this?

~~~
ajrahim
The goal was to provide a more enjoyable writing experience as an alternative
to the more traditional screenplay writing process. When your away from your
desktop and you want to write a couple of scenes down quickly our app is a
nice place to get it done. You can transfer your work from the app to the
desktop and continue to write.

